

Ask HN: Whatever happened to the 3-strike ISP piracy scheme? - mchahn

I remember the start date for the 3-strike anti-piracy program that ISPs were supposedly going to implement. (maybe it was 4, 5, or more strikes?)  That date went by and I haven&#x27;t heard anything about it since.  Did the ISPs come to realize it did nothing to help them and that is would only upset their customers?
======
wmf
It's six strikes and I guess you don't read mainstream tech news.
[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/six-strikes-
enfor...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/six-strikes-enforcement-
policy-debuts/) [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/heres-what-an-
act...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/heres-what-an-actual-six-
strikes-copyright-alert-looks-like/) [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2014/05/isps-sent-1-3m-co...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2014/05/isps-sent-1-3m-copyright-infringement-notices-to-us-customers-
last-year/)

